
3D-inspired hi-tech buoy takes African marine monitoring to new levels - Oatseller
https://theconversation.com/3d-inspired-hi-tech-buoy-takes-african-marine-monitoring-to-new-levels-48945
======
HerpDerpLerp
"Devised and tested virtually using 3D computer simulation technology"

Wat? Like autocad? how is this different from anything designed in the last 20
years?

~~~
donquichotte
Almost all the words in this article mean nothing. Even the title has entropy
0.

